# Kindle Fire Software Update



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

An update for the Kindle Fire software is now available. Now, if I had a Kindle Fire that would be great news.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k6_updatesi?nodeId=200790620


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Just Wondering said:


> An update for the Kindle Fire software is now available. Now, if I had a Kindle Fire that would be great news.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k6_updatesi?nodeId=200790620


I noticed that the notice says: _If you'd like to manually download and install the software update on your Kindle Fire, follow the instructions below. Please note that *you'll need a USB cable (sold separately)* to transfer the update to your Kindle Fire._

What's up with that? I thought the USB cable (along with outlet adapter) was included with the Fire.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

teralpar said:


> I noticed that the notice says: _If you'd like to manually download and install the software update on your Kindle Fire, follow the instructions below. Please note that *you'll need a USB cable (sold separately)* to transfer the update to your Kindle Fire._
> 
> What's up with that? I thought the USB cable (along with outlet adapter) was included with the Fire.


I'm pretty sure the Kindle Fire just has a wall charger. It has a USB tip but the cable isn't detachable.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

USB cable is not included with the Fire. On the other hand, USB cable, but not wall charger, is included with the latest Kindles.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

teralpar said:


> I noticed that the notice says: _If you'd like to manually download and install the software update on your Kindle Fire, follow the instructions below. Please note that *you'll need a USB cable (sold separately)* to transfer the update to your Kindle Fire._
> 
> What's up with that? I thought the USB cable (along with outlet adapter) was included with the Fire.


I think the USB cables we have for the K2/K3 will be compatible - or any USB cable with the micro USB connector.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Users' Guide and Quick Start Guide are now up here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200711000

Go to the section headed "Kindle Resources".

It does seem to indicate it's a one piece charger. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The official adapter is one piece:



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm thinking that the kindle adapters most of us already have will work as well, though. . . . .


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure I'd try charging with the eInk Kindle chargers - the Nook has a similar type charger (USB cable + wall adaptor) but the Nook Color has a much bigger, heavy duty wall adaptor, like the one for the Fire (but it is two pieces).


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Do we have to update it manually?  Or will it do it on its own once we turn the Fire on?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Most of the tablets use a higher wattage to charge than the readers do. Nook and regular kindle charger are not high enough in wattage, or mah values to charge the tablets, hence why they come with their own chargers. Also, the tablet chargers cannot be used to charget the regular nooks and Kindles. Any USB cable with a micro/mini end can be used as a data cable to hook up to computer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> Do we have to update it manually? Or will it do it on its own once we turn the Fire on?


According to the link provided, if you have WiFi, it will download via wireless:


> To update your Kindle, ensure you are connected to a Wi-Fi network and that your battery is fully charged. Tap the Quick Settings icon in the upper right corner of your device, then tap "Sync." The software update will automatically download in the background and will be applied once download is complete and the device is asleep.


Betsy


----------

